# Long shot but worth a try asking the KIND BCA MEMBERS! haha (crabbing related)



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so.. this year i havent gone to any places for crabbing yet, but I know the typical few but are ALWAYS packed with people and over fished..

so is anyone willing to share a secret spot that has some decent crabs to catch and less people? 

you can always pm me if you dont want everyone to know  

Thanks BCA !


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its no secret realy. But most crab my family catches (2 with licenses) is from Barnet marine park. if you go out on the water you should get a decent haul, normally we have an extended family bbq out there and there is always plenty of crab to keep the 40ish people happy (we always max out our quota between all the licenses present). As long as you check the water conditions prior to going out you are fine. Going further in closer to rockey point i would not recommend though. They often get advisories over there, but not at barnrt marine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

enough to keep 40 people happy? thats alot of crabs.. I remember that place was always packed and never got any legal size 

how do you check the water?


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

usually I go crabbing at barnett or belcara park in poco.the way I check the tides is vancouver tides 
check it on google you should get afull read out of the tides hour by hour day to day.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Im italian.... a variety of.food is a must or people get disgruntled. So not enough for 40 to eat only crab, but having 3 licenses capped out works great when there is salads meats and what not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ludds said:


> usually I go crabbing at barnett or belcara park in poco.the way I check the tides is vancouver tides
> check it on google you should get afull read out of the tides hour by hour day to day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


just tried, not sure how to access it. what do I type on google?

Thanks !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

k, well the crabbing day was completely S^%&ty, not because we couldnt catch any, but because of all the chinese mainlanders that flooded the dock and doesnt follow the rules of proper crabbing.
first group of family comes in and throws their net over our traps and starts to reel in every 2 minutes. (yes also bringing our traps with theirs)

second, 2 guys. comes in with fishing rods and starts swinging freely. the sinker they had on was atleast gumball size. (no idea what they think their going to catch)
then, they start reeling and yet again pulls in my crab net along with it. by then i was already pretty fustrated.

ok, so they pulled up my trap I was there untangling the net, and when their strings were free, He decided to THROW that rod right over me, I had to DUCK or else the huge gumball steel wouldve wacked me on my face ! 

anyways, so i lost it right there and then. started cussing out, and the younger chinese guy of the two said to me " if the steel ball hits you THEN we ll talk " WTF? are you kidding me?! so i have to DUCK already and that wasnt enough, I have to Get HIT first THEN I have the right to be mad?!

and after a few seconds of arguing some white guy decided to come and be the "Hero" saying how I should relax and its a public park everyone could fish here. YEAH i know that, I didnt say they cant fish, but seriously watch where your swinging that STEEL GUMBALL. 
then i told the caucasian guy how HE would feel if he was in my position. he didnt say crap all after.

done my rant !


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

your issue is you are crabbing from the docks  when you go out on the boat you are competing with much less people and get larger hauls. You can get a small paddle boat cheap, or even rent one for the day


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol sounds like you were down at Jericho.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

DBam said:


> Lol sounds like you were down at Jericho.


it the same around most places here. even hobby fishing at como lake


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You should try drift fishing the vedder  I have been hit by many a weight... And hook lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

DBam said:


> Lol sounds like you were down at Jericho.


I was at Belcarra beach actually. the last time I was there, it was no where near this packed with chinese mainlanders that dont even know how to communicate in English


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm chinese and even i hate them mainlanders.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Lol!!!!*

Might be easier and safer to go and buy crab from Great Canadian Superstore! :lol::lol:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never go crabbing off a public dock if you want to really catch crab. So frustrating just trying to get a spot and actually catching crab that you can keep. If you can buy/borrow/rent a small boat you can just paddle out a few hundred feet. You'll catch more crab that your licenses will allow, easily.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Bellcara park is a zoo on the weekend never go there.

Sent om my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

